# Domains of Divinity



## tecnodemon (Jun 9, 2003)

What can we expect from the this product? What are the prestige classes like?


----------



## HellHound (Jun 10, 2003)

About 8 months ago, this book fell onto the back burner.

I've started looking through the files again, and may resurrect it for publication late this year.

Some of the prestige classes, in the meantime, migrated into Three Arrows for the King (one of them at least) and the upcoming Librum Equitis volume 3 (another two of them).


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jun 16, 2003)

That's good to know. I was looking forward to this puppy.


----------

